# 90g salty reef adventure!! four months!*update



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Here I go that darn first salt water 29g bio cube got me started!

here's what I have done so far:

-90g
-new stand/top
-80lbs pink Fuji live cycled sand
-100 ibs live cured rock
-2 korali power heads 4 
-cpr overflow 900 gph
-mag 700 gph
-30g aquarium used as a sump
-250 watt Jagger heater
-T5 GLO HO lighting (until I decide what LED I will use)
-1 Gorilla crab had to remove all rock to capture! (living in sump until I can give away)
- 2 juvy clowns
-5 peppermint shrimp (to eat the pesky anemone aiptasia
-some easy frags from THE GUY thank you again growing like crazy!!
-SWC skimmer to be added later rated for 300g

Plumbing of course! a work in progress LOL any suggestion welcome!!

Special thanks to Natasha at IPU for the deal on the rock and skimmer to make this all possible!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

dam looking good


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad the frags are doing well Bob, so when is it the big tank changes to SW? LOL


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Looking good so far Bob! Look forward to seeing it as it progresses


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! hard part is being patient LOL will keep u all updated!

PS free gorilla crab........LOL (reef killer)


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

The Guy said:


> Glad the frags are doing well Bob, so when is it the big tank changes to SW? LOL


Don't think my stingrays or wife would like that much LOL


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Haaha now you are hooked! .


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

There you go mrbob! You are "hooped".. I mean hooked :lol:

What fish and coral are you stocking this tank with?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

good question?? want color want anemones want fairly easy lol I love morish idols was told they may or may not eat corals? wife wants nemo crew of course lol any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

You gotta make the wife happy, shab some clownfish and some nems in there so she'll support your hobby. My wife always sits in front of my 57G mix reef and watch my nem host my black clownfish.






Isn't it lovely?


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes sweet!! is that a rbta?


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

a morish idol is seting a beginer up for failure in my opinion they are hard to keep as far as an easy anemony wate for the system to mature


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

mrbob said:


> Yes sweet!! is that a rbta?


Hi mrbob,

It is a LTA. They said that it is hardier than RBTA.

Scott is right, anemone needs mature tank, however all my rocks have been cycled on my other tank, the same time as my 20G nano. So it has been running for about 3 months now, "technically." But let see how it goes. She seems very happy with my Black clown taking care of her.


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

updates ???? and i think we need the tank journal section for this thred


----------



## crimper (Oct 20, 2010)

scott tang said:


> updates ???? and i think we need the tank journal section for this thred


I agree!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Ya I don't know how to change sections LOL or do I start a new? any who I have added a swc 230 skimmer rated for 400g at normal load! DAY 2 Tank already looks cleaner! experienced some yellowish/brown algae! Jl said normal to go through! sold me 50.00 cleaning crew and said less hrs of light 8 instead of 12 hrs. 2 clowns 5 peppermint shrimp and frags all doing good!

Made bad mistake hope all will be OK i accidentally used regular hose clamp instead of stainless steal found rusted clamp in sump for the hose attached to return pump!!

hard having patience LOL want to stock right away!! Katie at JL said I have to wait LOL
Oh yea cant make c pr overflow to quite down? tried adjusting tube up/down anyone have idea?

there's a 1" hose from cpr overflow go's directly into sump and mag 700 return 3/4" hose back to tank

Heres some pics of tank

View attachment 33154

View attachment 33162

View attachment 33170

View attachment 33194

View attachment 33202


Thank you for looking


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

looks good im dreding my algea bloom seting up my 72 


it depends how much rust got in the tank ad corals and see how they react i would do a wc 
i run the water out of my tap cold as i have tested the warm water has a bit of metal in it 

you can always get a mod to move it for you 

decided on lighting ????


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Not sure yet probably well see frank when I'm ready! was told by another member I should buy higher quality lighting from JL? Another member said Franks were really good so a little confused yet?? But probably got till new year before I need really good lights! have ho t5s glo lights on there now! can't believe the scum the skimmer has pulled out already!! I now do believe in skimmers! and SWC are very good!!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Nice setup Bob, Frank has the Zetlight 3600, if I didn't have my AI's on my 90 this is the one I would probably go with.
Zetlight Pro - Marine


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

jl is a bit pricey but has decent leds 

just dont buy that mareenland crap


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow it has come a long way have added the following:

4 fire red shrimp
5 green chromis
1 yellow tang
1 blue hippo tang
5 clowns
1 b/w clown
2 cardinals
1 xl rbta
5 head green torch coral
1 large leather
kenyi tree
other assorted frags!!

lots of hermit crabs snails unknown!

enjoy pics!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

and thanks to Scott ID a white sponge!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

wow looks awsome ! wach out for the gsp and shrooms there planning to take over lol


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

thats ok love them!! just got the blue shrooms Boxing Day!


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Bad Bob getting so many things lol Looks really good


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Looks great. Sounds like the addiction has you well in its grasp


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

ya that's for sure lol!! need lights soon thou have to come out in a week or two!


----------



## The Guy (Nov 26, 2010)

Looking good so far Bob!!


----------



## mrbob (Aug 9, 2012)

Thank you Laurie!!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

just read 4 fire red shrimp !!!! good luck lol tank looks awsome thoes fish are so healthy !


----------



## AdobeOtoCat (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice. Looks like your anemone is bubbling now 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks great man! Your stock looks familiar... Lol. I started with a school of chromis as well but they died throughout the last 2.5 years. Now only one left. Hey I see lot of room for corals!!!


----------

